# Radon Slide 150 8.0 Decals



## danie-dani (1. August 2014)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

Wollte meine Orangen Decals von meinem Radon entfernen. Geht auch soweit wunderbar, nur unter der Decalfarbe ist noch ne Art Klebereste. Aber seht mal selbst. Habt ihr ne Ahnung wie ich das wegbekomme? schmutzradierer geht nicht. Hoffe ihr habt ne Lösung. 

Beste Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## Hips (1. August 2014)

Wärme (*vorsichtig* mit dem Fon) ist der Gegner aller Klebereste - Aceton oder Waschbenzin erledigt dann den Rest. Und der obligatorische Hinweis: Das ganze auf einer unauffälligen Stelle auf Verträglichkeit prüfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (1. August 2014)

Auch schon probiert! Hat schon jemand vom 2014er Modell Decals entfernt?

Das das mit den 2013 so einfach gehen sollte und bei mir nicht finde ich schon komisch.


----------



## mogwai1904 (1. August 2014)

Die Reste sollten sich problemlös mit WD40 entfernen lassen. Wie immer solltest Du das vorher an einer unauffälligen Stelle probieren.


Gesendet von meinem iPad


----------



## danie-dani (1. August 2014)

Auch WD40 mag die Reste nicht. Sind leider immer noch da!


----------



## filiale (1. August 2014)

Womit haste es denn probiert ? Aceton ?


----------



## danie-dani (1. August 2014)

Ja hab aceton geholt. Das orange geht auch weg durch leichtes reiben, aber die Schicht drunter bekomm ich leider nicht weg.


----------



## c0rtez (3. August 2014)

Zeig mal n Foto von dem Rad wenn dus geschafft hast.


----------



## danie-dani (3. August 2014)

Wenn nicht noch jemand ne Idee hat wie ich es abbekomme kann ich dir leider kein Foto zeigen.


----------



## Keks_nascher (3. August 2014)

Die Decals sind unter Klarlack. Schwarzer Lack -> Decals -> Klarlack. 

Du hast mit Aceton (oder was auch immer) den Klarlack runtergerubbelt, bist an das Decal gekommen und hast dieses ebenfalls entfernt und siehst an dieser Stelle jetzt den nackten Lack. Wird wohl so bleiben müssen.


----------



## filiale (4. August 2014)

die kiste ist eloxiert und nicht lackiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (4. August 2014)

Ich seh nicht den nackten Lack sondern einfach noch die "Klebereste" des decaldruck. Genau, das ist eloxiert, nicht lackiert. Wundere mich nur das die anderen das problemlos runterbekommen haben.


----------



## filiale (4. August 2014)

evenutell wurde im jahrgang in der eloxierung bzw. dem lackieren der decals etwas geändert...


----------



## danie-dani (4. August 2014)

Ja, davon muß man ausgehen. In meinem Fall ein dickes Leider. Hatte mich schon auf ein schwarzes slide gefreut mit bunten anbauteilen


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. August 2014)

Ok, hab mir das Bild nicht genauer angeschaut. Sorry. Mein Post bezieht sich dann auf die lackierten 2013er. Wie z.B. mein Grünes Slide.

Da war oben geschriebenes der Fall.


----------



## RadonRico (8. August 2014)

Ist das 150er 9.0 auch lackiert? 

Denn es sieht ja schon aus wie eloxiert.


----------



## maersk (18. Januar 2015)

Hi, gibt es hier was Neues an der Front? Würde auch gerne die Decals des gleichen Modells entfernen, aber Ergebnis scheint hier ja gewesen zu sein, dass das Modell lackiert und nicht eloxiert ist? Hat das Ganze sonst noch jemand versucht? Gibt's ne Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (26. Januar 2015)

wenn mein rahmen die woche kommt werd ich samstag auch die decals entfernen,bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es am steuerohr und sitzrohr hinten auch decals sind,da spürt man im gegensatz zum rest garkeinen absatz.

Naja wir werden sehen.

Wie schauts den mit nem folienradierer aus?? hab noch einen hier liegen,auf lack geht das super,bin mir aber bei dem elox  nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## maersk (26. Januar 2015)

lepo schrieb:


> wenn mein rahmen die woche kommt werd ich samstag auch die decals entfernen,bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es am steuerohr und sitzrohr hinten auch decals sind,da spürt man im gegensatz zum rest garkeinen absatz.



Hast du dir das weiter oben durchgelesen? Wenn ich es hier richtig verstanden habe, wirst du die Decals zwar abkriegen, aber dort, wo sie waren, ist auch der Klarlack weg. Sieht dann aus wie auf dem Bild in erstem Post. Willst du es trotzdem machen?

Ich drück' dir die Daumen, ich will es ja auch machen, aber nicht unter diesen Umständen  Also bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Lösungen..


----------



## lepo (26. Januar 2015)

Also das 8.0er hat eine raue oberfläche ist also eloxiert(hat radon mir in meinen thread bestätigt) also is da kein klarlack über den decals. Dadurch sollte man es rückstandslos abbekommen.


----------



## maersk (26. Januar 2015)

Das ist zu hoffen! Bin jedenfalls gespannt auf das Ergebnis, ich hoffe, du berichtest!


----------



## lepo (27. Januar 2015)

ich versuche es erstmal am unterohr mim folienradierer,vielleicht gehts ja damit.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2015)

Hi,

noch eine wichtige Information bzgl. der Entfernung der Decals: selbstverständlich bleibt es jedem überlassen, welche Decals man entfernt - auch die Methode dafür kann natürlich jeder selber wählen. Es sollte dabei nur beachtet werden, dass dadurch auch die Rahmengarantie erlischt, da dies eine Oberflächenbearbeitung des Rahmenmaterials darstellt. Im Garantiefall bzw. Schadensfall können wir als Hersteller rückwirkend nicht mehr feststellen, ob ein Defekt hierdurch entstanden ist. Eine Behandlung mit starkem Lösungsmittel kann zu mikroskopisch kleinen Rissen im Rahmenmaterial führen, bei komplett entlackten Rahmen kommt es zur Korrosion des Aluminiums (trotz sich bildender Oxid-Schutzschicht aufgrund der hohen Affinität zu Sauerstoff).

Daher: alles auf eigene Gefahr und mit den Infos im Hinterkopf...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (27. Januar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> noch eine wichtige Information bzgl. der Entfernung der Decals: selbstverständlich bleibt es jedem überlassen, welche Decals man entfernt - auch die Methode dafür kann natürlich jeder selber wählen. Es sollte dabei nur beachtet werden, dass dadurch auch die Rahmengarantie erlischt, da dies eine Oberflächenbearbeitung des Rahmenmaterials darstellt. Im Garantiefall bzw. Schadensfall können wir als Hersteller rückwirkend nicht mehr feststellen, ob ein Defekt hierdurch entstanden ist. Eine Behandlung mit starkem Lösungsmittel kann zu mikroskopisch kleinen Rissen im Rahmenmaterial führen, bei komplett entlackten Rahmen kommt es zur Korrosion des Aluminiums (trotz sich bildender Oxid-Schutzschicht aufgrund der hohen Affinität zu Sauerstoff).
> 
> ...



Fürs Verständnis, wenn ich beispielsweise am Steuerrohr die Decals entferne und mir irgendwann die Kettenstrebe reißt, ist die Garantie weg?


----------



## lepo (27. Januar 2015)

Vom prinzip her müsste das dann so sein .


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. Januar 2015)

Werdet nicht Kleinlich, die Hersteller müssen sich auch davor schützen, dass irgendwelche Deppen Schindluder mit der Garantie treiben


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Januar 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Werdet nicht Kleinlich, die Hersteller müssen sich auch davor schützen, dass irgendwelche Deppen Schindluder mit der Garantie treiben


Wir sind da nicht wirklich Kleinlich übrigens über 70% aller Garantie Schäden sind Lichtschäden am Elox Rahmen wo
auch darauf hingewiesen wir das dass nicht ständig der Sonne ausgesetzt sein darf . Zu den Decals, unsere Aufkleber
aus der Serie sind Wassertranfers und diese müssen in einen Zeitfenster von etwa 80 Tagen Verarbeitet werden ist
also nicht möglich diese als Ersatzteil zu Liefern.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (1. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir sind da nicht wirklich Kleinlich übrigens über 70% aller Garantie Schäden sind Lichtschäden am Elox Rahmen wo auch darauf hingewiesen wir das dass nicht ständig der Sonne ausgesetzt sein darf . Gruß Bodo



Lese ich da richtig : Eure Rahmen sind nicht Tageslichttauglich ????
Das ist ja wohl nicht euer Ernst, oder ????


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Februar 2015)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Lese ich da richtig : Eure Rahmen sind nicht Tageslichttauglich ????
> Das ist ja wohl nicht euer Ernst, oder ????


Also da muss ich dich enttäuschen ich Rede nicht von unseren Rahmen, es geht um Eigenschaften von Elox . Das wie
auch viele Farben nicht 100% Lichtecht ist.		Gruß Bodo


----------



## MEGATEC (2. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also da muss ich dich enttäuschen ich Rede nicht von unseren Rahmen, es geht um Eigenschaften von Elox . Das wie
> auch viele Farben nicht 100% Lichtecht ist.		Gruß Bodo



Na dann geht es darum das das Elox ausbleicht - aber das ist ja wohl kein Grund die Garantie für den Rahmen einzuschränken !!


----------



## lepo (6. Februar 2015)

so rahmen ist blank dank folien radierer,hat ne stunde gedauert.


----------



## maersk (7. Februar 2015)

Top! Hast du irgendwie vorbehandelt?


----------



## lepo (7. Februar 2015)

Nö,kannst sofort loss legen mit dem radierer.Die bohrmaschine halt nur auf halbe drehzahl laufen lassen.


----------



## baddriver82 (28. März 2015)

Ist das aktuelle Slide 8.0 in Schwarz lackiert oder eloxiert/anodisiert?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. März 2015)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Ist das aktuelle Slide 8.0 in Schwarz lackiert oder eloxiert/anodisiert?



Hi,

das 8.0er in schwarz ist nasslackiert.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## maersk (5. Juni 2015)

Hi nochmal.

@lepo - hast du die Decals von genau diesem Radon Slide 150 8.0 2014 auch mit Radierer entfernt? Ich habe nämlich nun auch mal an einer Stelle damit angefangen und bei mir sieht es zunächst auch so aus wie bei danie-dani. Traue mich nicht wirklich, weiter zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juni 2015)

Hm, zum Thema Lichtechtheit. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Farbe von den Sattelstreben und der Decals am Anfang gleich waren (wie auf dem Bild oben zu sehen), dann sieht das bei mir nach einem Jahr inzwischen so aus:
 
Auf keinen Fall mehr diese schön knallige Farbe. Eher ein Blassgelborange.

Der Sattel lag die ganze Zeit im Schrank, und mit dem Bike bin ich klar viel gefahren, aber ansonsten stand es im Keller bzw. Zimmer, also auch nicht in der prallen Sonne.

Von daher interessieren mich die Ergebnisse hier durchaus.


----------



## lepo (5. Juni 2015)

Nein ich hab am 2013er rahmen   die decals entfernt,aber diese klebe ränder wie bei. Danie-dani.  Gehen mit dem radierer auxh weg.	 Einfach mal an der ketten strebe testen,das ist auch nicht nach 2 minuten weg,da musst den schon was arbeiten lassen.


----------



## danie-dani (5. Juni 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, zum Thema Lichtechtheit. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Farbe von den Sattelstreben und der Decals am Anfang gleich waren (wie auf dem Bild oben zu sehen), dann sieht das bei mir nach einem Jahr inzwischen so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 392935
> Auf keinen Fall mehr diese schön knallige Farbe. Eher ein Blassgelborange.
> 
> ...



Deswegen gab es ja das Slide 29 130 nicht in Orange zu kaufen, da dieses sehr schnell ausblasst, konnte ich bei meinem Slide 150 8.0 auch beobachten. Anbauteile war aber genauso, hatte einen orangenen sixpack Lenker dran, auch ausgeblasst. Scheint generelles Problem zu sein


----------



## maersk (7. Juni 2015)

Also, nachdem ich mich gestern zwei Stunden mit exakt dem gleichen Radierer, den du verwendet hast, @lepo , an's Werk gemacht habe, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es beim 2014er nicht funktioniert. Die Ränder bleiben, ich kann machen was ich will. Fühlen sich auch nicht wie Kleberreste an, sondern wie Lackaussparungen für die Decals. Nunja, ich habe das weg bekommen, was mich gestört hat, nämlich die orangenen Streifen an der Verstärkung Oberrohr/Sitzrohr sowie den Schriftzug Slide 150 direkt drunter. 

Was wäre denn nun schlau, um diese Stellen noch nachzubehandeln? Immerhin hab ich es dort bis auf den schwarzen Lack runter gerubbelt.


----------



## Alumini (28. Juni 2015)

Kann jemand was dazu sagen, wie die weißen Streifen beim 2015er 8.0 abgehen könnten? Möglichst komplett, ohne schwarze Rückstände, und im Idealfall ohne Aceton? Funktioniert da so ein Radieraufsatz?


----------



## Christoph293 (6. August 2015)

hallo !
das hat hier eig nichts verloren aber ich blick nicht ganz durch bei der website  und zwar hab ich ein paar fragen an radon kenner ! Ich hab ein slide 150 8.0 aus 2014 und wollte erstens wissen bis wie viel mm federweg ich die front ausstatten kann....zudem find ich keine genaue
längenangabe der hinterachse ....

wenn ihr ihr helfen könntet danke !!!! 

MFG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. August 2015)

ähm, bei der Hinterradachse kannste diese doch ausbauen und nachmessen, oder ?

und wegen der gabel solltest du bedenken dass du den lenkwinkel und sitzwinkel enorm veränderst...


----------



## Alumini (6. August 2015)

Wenn Du das Rad doch hast, könntest Du sie doch einfach nachmessen?

Wenn Du die Spacer unterm Lenker gegen mehr Federweg tauscht, hast Du quasi Dein Maximum, ohne "enorme" Veränderungen.


----------



## sp00n82 (6. August 2015)

Christoph293 schrieb:


> hallo !
> das hat hier eig nichts verloren aber ich blick nicht ganz durch bei der website  und zwar hab ich ein paar fragen an radon kenner ! Ich hab ein slide 150 8.0 aus 2014 und wollte erstens wissen bis wie viel mm federweg ich die front ausstatten kann....zudem find ich keine genaue
> längenangabe der hinterachse ....
> 
> ...


Vorne offiziell bis 160mm. Hinten hast du ne X-12 Nabe/Achse, steht ja sogar auf dem Rahmen. Und X-12 gibts nur in einer Länge.


----------

